# A&E "Intervention"



## Jason (Aug 18, 2007)

Intervention

Anyone watch it? Amazing show. Some of the episodes have literally brought me to tears . Glad I never got fucked up on anything.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, I watch it sometimes. Very powerful show.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 18, 2007)

I thank god after seeing some of these people that I have the will power to never let myself to get addicted that bad. There was this one episode with the son of one of the members of 3 dog night. He was born addicted to heroin and it pretty muched owned his life. That one was really sad.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow. 
Just watched the "trailer" and had a strong reaction.
I can easily imagine myself beeing brought to tears watching this.



GH0STrider said:


> I thank god after seeing some of these people that I have the will power to never let myself to get addicted that bad.



True. I sometimes wish i could give some of that will power to those who would need it.



> He was born addicted to heroin and it pretty muched owned his life. That one was really sad.



That's just sick


----------



## Cancer (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't watch this show anymore, it's like "instant depression??? Just add Intervention". Plus I feel sorta guilty, like someone else's fucked up life should not be my entertainment you know. Having said that, I wonder how many people have been saved from watching this show, I would imagine more than a few, which gives the show instant credibility, even if I puss out when it's on.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't feel sorry for people who get addicted to drugs. (unless they were born addicted through their mothers drug use)

Kind of makes me an ass but in my opinion they are like smokers who get lung cancer - they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

^ sometimes it's not that simple. i had a buddy who was bipolar, but didn't know it. he took drugs as an escape from a mind he didn't understand.

when a perfectly healthy person starts taking drugs for fun... now THERE'S an asshole, i agree


----------



## playstopause (Aug 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> sometimes it's not that simple.



Damn right.
I've had someone close to me that was addicted to shit, went into rehab several times... For christ's sake, i even saved her life once. Tough moments.

Dealing with drug addicts and understanding why they became addicted is a really intricate matter. It's not everyone that has a solid "ground" in life. Some people just are broken from the inside, enduring their lives.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 21, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Dealing with drug addicts and understanding why they became addicted is a really intricate matter. It's not everyone that has a solid "ground" in life. Some people just are broken from the inside, enduring their lives.



Yeah, addiction is a funny animal. One could make make the argument that our society was built on the "addictive" nature of great individuals, I mean aren't we at least somewhat "addicted" to our instruments, to our art? Right now, I'm dating a girl who literally is like crack to me (ie. when she's around I can't get enough of her, when she's not around I think about the next time I can see her), some would call that addiction, some might call it love. 

Obviously I hate to see when addiction turns in a negative direction, but I really wonder where we'd be as a society without our potentially addictive nature. Some of the most renowed artists the world has ever known have been drug addicts, so clearly there's a correlation.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2007)

^

Well put. +1


----------



## amonb (Aug 27, 2007)

Isn't infatuation a form of addiction? And I know I am addicted to looking at this forum....

I saw a tiny bit of the episode with the dude from Days of the New and DAMN was he a mess.... no band, no money, living at home with his mum and doing meth.  

I wish I could have seen the rest of the ep... does anyone have it?


----------

